# What to go with an Orca? Flux XF / Union Falcor / Rome Katana?



## dwong1210 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi y'all,

Recently I just got a Lib Tech Orca 147cm, and I'm debating myself what bindings to get to match with the new stick. Coming from skateboard background, my early year of riding consist a lot of freestyle, but as I get older, I'm more into freeride and hitting natural terrain. Though preference changed, I love hitting everything on the mountain, powder, tree runs, mogul (for practice purpose), park, you name it, and I love it! So I'm looking for a swiss knife that could handle everything but lean on freeride more.

My previous boards were GNU Danny Kass Dirty Habits (153cm) w/ Bent Metal, Nitro Swindle (148cm) w/ Union Force, Yes the Greats (152cm) w/ Union Contact Pro Custom, Yes 20/20 (150cm) w/ Rome Katana
My 

I'm 5'7" and weight around 140lbs.

As a light weight rider, I'm concern about not being able to manage stiffer freeride bindings like Union Falcor or Flux XV, and so I'm considering Flux XF for its softer highback. Any thought on this guys?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

As a skateboarder, I've been loving the feel of K2 Lien ATs. The frame rides on a tripod of supports that give you more lateral movement while retaining toe to heel response. I feel way more freedom in my riding, and don't notice a performance penalty. If I was choosing from your choices, I'd probably try the Katanas.


----------



## dwong1210 (Aug 1, 2019)

The thing is, K2 never occur to me a reliable option in snowboarding gears. Are K2 bindings heavy, comparing to other bindings that you tried? How does it performs in the pow, off-piste, and tree-runs?

Already have a pair of Katana, but I put them on my Yes 20/20 already, and I'm happy not to mess with that setting as it serves as a pure pow day stick. The weight of Katana also kind of throw me off from putting them on the Orca, thus I'm seriously considering Flux XF for its lightness yet be able to handle some off-piste area while I can charge and carve on the groomed.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't find them to be heavy. They've updated their ratchets, and I haven't had any problems there. I really love the tripod frame feel for allowing me greater range of movement nose to tail. This really helps in the trees, powder, and off-piste. I was frustrated by too restrictive bindings in the past. On my tree board, I run K2 Lineups which share the same tripod frame but have more flexible highbacks. Another benefit of the tripod frame is how plush they ride. I've got some Flux TM on my hard charger, and they are way less damp feeling. They're super responsive, but I'm thinking about going all K2 tripod frames next season. I figure the Lien AT with the heel blocks will be responsive enough for the hard charger while giving my knees a break.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you come from a skating background and haven't tried Now bindings, you need to.


----------



## dwong1210 (Aug 1, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I don't find them to be heavy. They've updated their ratchets, and I haven't had any problems there. I really love the tripod frame feel for allowing me greater range of movement nose to tail. This really helps in the trees, powder, and off-piste. I was frustrated by too restrictive bindings in the past. On my tree board, I run K2 Lineups which share the same tripod frame but have more flexible highbacks. Another benefit of the tripod frame is how plush they ride. I've got some Flux TM on my hard charger, and they are way less damp feeling. They're super responsive, but I'm thinking about going all K2 tripod frames next season. I figure the Lien AT with the heel blocks will be responsive enough for the hard charger while giving my knees a break.


Thanks for the input pal, I need to look more into K2 and try to figure out if they are for me.


----------



## dwong1210 (Aug 1, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I don't find them to be heavy. They've updated their ratchets, and I haven't had any problems there. I really love the tripod frame feel for allowing me greater range of movement nose to tail. This really helps in the trees, powder, and off-piste. I was frustrated by too restrictive bindings in the past. On my tree board, I run K2 Lineups which share the same tripod frame but have more flexible highbacks. Another benefit of the tripod frame is how plush they ride. I've got some Flux TM on my hard charger, and they are way less damp feeling. They're super responsive, but I'm thinking about going all K2 tripod frames next season. I figure the Lien AT with the heel blocks will be responsive enough for the hard charger while giving my knees a break.


Thanks for the input pal, I need to look more into K2 and try to figure out if they are for me.


----------



## dwong1210 (Aug 1, 2019)

linvillegorge said:


> If you come from a skating background and haven't tried Now bindings, you need to.


I heard a lot of good things about NOW, and understand the concept, but it kind of weird me out that the bindings move back and forth, would it affect / slow down the edge to edge moving from the delay of such motion? Please shine some light on me as I never try them.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

[


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

dwong1210 said:


> Thanks for the input pal, I need to look more into K2 and try to figure out if they are for me.


K2 are making some of the most raved about snowboard gear on the market right now. I too was hesitant, what with them being a 'ski' brand (who've been making snowboards longer than most 'snowboard' brands).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dwong1210 said:


> I heard a lot of good things about NOW, and understand the concept, but it kind of weird me out that the bindings move back and forth, would it affect / slow down the edge to edge moving from the delay of such motion? Please shine some light on me as I never try them.


It's subtle. Honestly, you can't feel it. Turns are just easier to initiate and you feel more locked into the turn once the edge is engaged.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

I had some flux XF BINDINGSand they r definitely softer then the XV FORthat is my cup of tea 🤪🤙🏻 The XF IS an excellent way to go 🏄🏼‍♂️🤪🤙🏻🏂


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Anyone hav an insight on the flow nxt ? Support stiffness ,support, and all the other good or bad things ?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I have experience with flow nxt. They are super stiff, metal disc, metal chassis, metal highback. The straps suck especially the toe cap versions, I had 3 pair this season and sold 2 off, still have 1 pair to sell. 
Katanas are also stiff and limit ankle movement a lot.
Nows and skateboarding have nothing in common and the bindings should never be considered because you like skateboarding. The engineering stems from a skateboard truck but the similarities end there. They are however a great idea for carving as they slightly reduce board angle in turns, but for shallow board angles that is a negative thing.

I myself, for my own special reasons am moving away from stiff bindings like flows and Katanas and into NOW bindings, but please dont trick yourself that it will in any way make your board feel more skatey.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

I have a pair of flux XV IN SUPPER GOOD SHAPE WILLING TO OFF for $200 close to $400 new


----------

